# Hilfeeeee. Schon wieder Eine Neue mit 1000 Fragen



## nanusagthallo (9. Mai 2014)

Guten abend. Ich bin heute in dieses Forum eingetreten und war schier begeistert von Eurem Wissen und Eurer hilfsbereitschaft. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch helfen.
Heute haben wir unseren Teich fertiggestellt. Vorausgesagt sei, dass ich Teichlegasthenikerin bin. Unser Teich hat ca. 30.000L und ist ziemlich groß. Vielleicht sind es auch mehr Liter, aber so meinte es der Gartenbaumensch.Vorher hatten wir einen kleineren Teich, vielleicht 1/3 von dem was wir jetzt haben. In diesem vorigen Teich hatten wir Goldis und zwei klitzekleine süsse Kois. Ich habe dann einen Tonnenfilter gebaut. 1. Tonne Verwirbelung, damit sich der grobe Dreck schon mal absetzt. 2. Tonne voll mit Bürsten. 3. Tonne grobe Filtermatten. 4 Tonne feine Filtermatten. 5. Tonne irgendein Gestein, indem sich irgendwas ?? bilden soll, danach Rücklauf zum Teich. Eine Pumpe, die 15.000 L pumpt. Darüber hinaus habe ich noch eine UV Lampe vor den Filtertonnen gesetzt. Ein Oberflächenskimmer war auch immer in Betrieb.Allerdings keinerlei Pflanzen im Teich, ausser 1 Seerose. Aber so richtig sauber war der Teich nie. Immer so grünliches Wasser. Und meine Goldis sind wurden auch immer mehr. Als wir sie jetzt umgesetzt haben waren es so um die 60. Total süß die Zwergis, die kann man doch nicht einfach abgeben. Die sind doch bei mir geboren. Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. Reicht mein lustiger, selbstgebauter Tonnenfilter jetzt noch aus?? Muss ich meine Goldis reduziern? ((
Ich habe hier schon gelesen, dass Wasserpflanzen ein Muss ist. Aber welche und wieviel wovon?? Wo bekommt man günstig Wasserpflanzen, ohne von so einem Internethandel mikrige Pflanzen zu bekommen?
Verhindern denn diese Wasserpflanzen, dass das Teichwasser so grünlich wird? Kann ich sonst noch irgendwas Gescheites tun, damit das Wasser klar bleibt. Morgen schließen wir die Filteranlage an. Danach wollte ich mich dann um die Wasserpflanzen kümmern. Aber wie, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Es wäre echt toll, wenn ihr ein paar Infos für mich habt, damit ich nicht das Riesenchaos in meinem Teich veranstalte. Ganz, ganz lieben Dank.


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

und Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Stelle doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Gewässer rein, das ist interessant für uns alle (alle hier sind Süchtig nach Fotos) und erklärt viele Fragen auf einen Blick.

Ansonsten solltest dich hier im Forum mal umsehen und lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen. Hier findest du unendlich  gute Tipps,und nur zu empfehlen...

Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre und zeig uns deinen Teich.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen.

Wenn ich jetzt deinen Beitrag richtig gelesen habt, hat euer Teich jetzt 30.000 l Volumen und ihr habt gerade erst kürzlich einen Tonnenfilter gebaut!? Dazu noch einige Fragen....

Ist die Filteranlage neu gebaut worden? Seit wann ist sie tatsächlich im Betrieb? Wenn schön länger in Betrieb, wann letztmalig gereinigt worden? Wie gelangt das Wasser in die Tonnenfilteranlage? Per Schwerkraft oder über die 15.000er Pumpe? Wie läuft das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich? Gepumpt oder per Schwerkraft? Was für eine Leistung hat die UVC? Wie alt ist die UVC-Lampe und wann wurde das Leuchtmittel erneuert? Gibt es im Teich die Möglichkeiten einer Flachwasserpflanzenzone, so 10-20 cm Tiefe? Wenn nein, ist es möglich dann zumindest Pflanztaschen am Rand zu befestigen und dort Pflanzen rein zu setzen?

Es sind sicherlich noch viele andere Fragen zu klären, um euch eine gescheite Idee zu geben, aber wir fangen ja gerade erst an....auf jeden Fall solten es auf Dauer mehr Pflanzen, insbesondere sind Unterwasserpflanzen werden, wie __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest sind ganz gut. Sie ziehen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und sorgen für Sauerstoff im Teich.

Von einigen Goldfischen solltet ihr euch dennoch trennen, denn wenn es dieses Jahr nur 60 sind, können es im nächsten Jahr schnell 100 und mehr sein.

Bilder sind immer von Vorteil, da es mit Bildern besser zu verstehen ist und keine Blinddiagnose sein muss.


----------



## nanusagthallo (10. Mai 2014)

Es kann auch sein, dass der Teich mehr Volumen hat. Ich arbeite noch daran, das genau herauszufinden. Den Tonnenfilter hatte ich schon in meinen kleinerem Teich. Wurde aber jetzt komplett saubergemacht und steht wieder wie neu da. Das war wahrscheinlich schon der 1. Fehler, oder?? Wegen den guten und wichtigen Bakterien ?? Das Wasser gelangt über eine Pumpe in die Tonnen, steigt dann darin an bis zum Auslauf und gelangt dann über Ei Verbindungsrohr in die nächste Tonne. So geht es dann weiter bis zur letzten Tonne. Von hier aus fließt das Wasser wieder durch ein Rohr zurück zum Teich. Also rein in die 1. Tonne gepumpt und innerhalb der Tonnen sowie raus aus der letzten Tonne per Schwerkraft. Die Leistung der UVC muss ich morgen feststellen und eine neue Röhre Habe ich letztes Jahr gekauft.


----------



## nanusagthallo (10. Mai 2014)

Hier mal einige Fotos von meinem, noch nicht so schönen, Teich. Aber kann ja nur besser werden. 
Das ist von rechts nach l      inks aufgenommen.


----------



## nanusagthallo (10. Mai 2014)

Huch, sind die groß geworden. Doch in Miniaturansicht?...


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Mai 2014)

Hi

Dein Teich ist ja schon größtenteils fertig. Das ist quasi die letzte Chance um Baufehler noch ohne große Probleme zu beheben. Kann mich also nur anschließen - lesen, lesen, lesen und nichts überstürzen.

Was die Pflanzen betrifft, viele User hier haben gut eingewachsene Teiche und dünnen oft die Pflanzbestände aus. Einige sind auch bereit, so mal en Stückchen ihrer Pflanzen zu opfern, wenn es was bestimmtes sein muss. Also einfach mal im Unterforum für Pflanzensuche einen Thread erstellen. Vielleicht findest du auch etwas in den Angeboten.
Unterwasserpflanzen sind sehr wichtig, für die Wasserqualität und das Algenwachstum. Ebenso für das Tierreich. Kann dir guten Gewissens Nadelsimse und __ Wasserhahnenfuß empfehlen. Das sind aktuell meine Lieblingspflanzen am Teich.

grüße Michael


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Die Bilder sehen doch vielversprechend aus. Ist doch ein recht großerer Teich geworden. Auch der Aufbau des Tonnenfilters klingt gut. In die 1.Tonne sollte evtl. später noch ein Vorfilter eingesetzt werden, der den groben Schmutz vom Wasser trennt. Die Filterbürsten, eng gesetzt vorausgesetzt, halten schon groben Schmutz fern. Als zusätzlichen Vorfilter würde ich es anfangs mit einem groben Vlies- oder feinen Netzsack probieren. Dieser ist zwar recht schnell voll und verstopft auch, so dass hier mehr Kontrolle notwendig wird, filtert aber anfänglich ganz gut raus.

Auf den Stufen an der Uferkante, würde ich diverse Pflanzen stellen, die mit der Tiefe auch klar kommen. Sieht aus wie etwa 50 cm Tiefe!? Ansonsten bietet es sich vielleicht an, auf den Rand die Pflanztaschenmatten zu befestigen und dort entsprechende Pflanzen einsetzen. So wäre auch die freiliegende Folie abgedeckt und ein wenig mehr vor UV-Strahlung geschützt. So eine Matte lässt sich wohl auch gut mit kleinen Pflanzen, Wiesenblumen oder so etwas versehen, was auch optisch eine "Natürlichkeit" erzielt. Aber da fehlt mir die konkrete Erfahrung, aber Andere können dazu sicherlich was beitragen.

Den Filter zu reinigen ist nicht unbedingt falsch, denn der Schmuddel der sich auf die Zeit hin absetzt sollte schon raus. Einen Filter sollte man nur nicht "klinisch" rein machen, sondern einfach nur mit frischen Wasser durchspülen. Wenn der Filter wieder angeschlossen wird, dann sollte sich auch die Klarheit des Wassers wieder einstellen. Jedoch sollte bedacht werden, dass ein neu befüllter Teich auch seine Zeit braucht. Bei vielen Neuanlagen dauert es schon mal 1-2 Monate, bis sich die Teichbiologie eingestellt hat. Eine UVC ist nicht immer zwingend notwendig, aber wenn Du sie in deinem Filterkreislauf bereits integriert hast, ist es schon völlig in Ordnung. Das Leuchtmittel sollte je nach Betriebsdauer gewechselt werden. Auch wenn es so ausschaut, als würde sie volle Kraft leuchten, verlieren sie an Leistung. Dazu musst Du mal schauen, was der Hersteller zu den Betriebstunden schreibt. Die Frage nach der UVC ist auch noch, ob diese für die angestrebten 15tsd Liter Pumpenleistung ausgelegt ist. Je nach Förderhöhe über 0 (Wasserlinie) reduziert sich auch die Fördermenge.


----------



## nanusagthallo (10. Mai 2014)

@ Zacki
Meine UVC hat 55 Watt. Es ist eine EVO 055.


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2014)

Die UVC ist durchaus ausreichend und wenn das Leuchtmittel noch nicht zu viele Betriebstunden hinter sich hat, sollte es gut sein. Die UVC-Leuchte, also die Röhre, sollte je nach Betriebsdauer alle 1-2 Jahre erneuert werden. Sie ist lt. Hersteller auch für bis zu 22tsd Liter/Stunde ausgelegt.

Schauen wir mal, was andere User noch für Vorschläge und Ideen haben.


----------



## baddie (10. Mai 2014)

Moin, 

hmm kann es sein das eine Kapillarsperre fehlt oder noch nicht fertiggestellt ist oder garnicht eingeplant ist ? 
Eingeschwemmte Nährstoffe bei Regen helfen nämlich nicht dabei schönes Wasser zu bekommen oder zu erhalten.
Regenwasser sollte immer vom Teich weglaufen und niemals in Richtung oder in den Teich.
Ein Hochstellen der Folie über Erdniveau ringsherum ist eigentlich Pflicht.
Das hält schonmal ne ganze Menge unnötigen Dreck weg von Deinem Teich. 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## nanusagthallo (10. Mai 2014)

Oooooo.. Was ist denn bitte eine Kapillarsperre? Also, das Ende der Teichfolie soll höher sein als die angrenzende Wiese oder Beet?? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Hier ist ja noch voll die Baustelle, aber am Montag kommen die Arbeiter wieder und dann werde ich denen das sagen. Ich weiß nur nicht genau was? Ich kann ja jetzt voll angeben mit meinem neuen Wissen  , Kapillarsperre und so, nur steckt nicht viel dahinter. Wie könnte denn so eine Sperre Aussehen und worauf muss ich achten??


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo schau mal hier
Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge
Findest du das ganze Basiswissen rund um den Teich und fein gegliedert. 
Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-saugsperre-oder-kapillarsperre.1017/ ist auch deine Kapilarsperre. 

LG Rene


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo?
Gibt es auch einen Namen? Ist dann doch persönlicher 

Wie tief ist denn der Teich? Gibt es ein Profil über die einzelnen Tiefenzonen?
Die Ränder sehen sehr schräg aus. Da kann man eigentlich keine Körbe stellen und Substrat wird abrutschen.
Lass dir bloß nicht alles mit Kies aufschütten. Da sammelt sich nur Dreck und Pflanzen wachsen auch nicht so gerne in Kies!
Ufermatten können eine Lösung sein, je nachdem wie das mit den Fischen (= Dreck!) weitergehen soll.
Bei Naturagart (NG) kann man sich das ganz gut anschauen Uferbau durchdacht – mit NaturaGart schöne Teichufer gestalten
Die Matten und Pflanztaschen bekommt man auch bei andren Anbietern, aber zumindest bei mir waren die Taschen eines anderen Anbieters murks und nach ein paar Monaten alle kaputt. Ob die bei NG besser sind 

NG wäre auch eine gute Adresse für Teichpflanzen oder natürlich bei Werner! Nymphaion Seerosen, Lotos, Teichpflanzen und Stauden
Ich habe bei beiden bestellt und nur gute Pflanzen bekommen.

Eine Frage zur Terrasse / Deck: sind die Balken einfach einbetoniert?
Wenn ja wird Euch das in kürzester Zeit verrotten! Das hält kein Holz auf Dauer aus - Tropenholz vielleicht ein wenig länger, aber __ Douglasie, Fichte etc. bestimmt nicht! Oder ist das Kunststoff / WPC? Dann könnte es gehen. Sonst solltet Ihr das gleich ändern!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## nanusagthallo (10. Mai 2014)

Oh sorry, mein Name ist Claudia.
Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,90m hat aber auch verschiedene Zonen von 30-60 cm

Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## nanusagthallo (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit der Kapillarsperre gehe ich morgen mal mit den Gartenbaumenschen an ebenso die die einbetonierten Holzleisten?? für die Terasse. Dann habe ich gestern mal im Internet versucht Unterwasserpflanzen zu finden und zu kaufen. Aber da blick ich nicht mehr durch. Ich weiß auch garnicht wie die Preise sein dürfen. Und aus einem Onlineshop trau ich mich nicht zu bestellen.
Ich dachte da so an __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest. Aber wieviel davon? Aber ich brauch doch bestimmt auch mehr, damit es zum Einem hübsch aussieht und zum Anderen den bösen Algen viel Nährstoffe klaut.
Welche Pflanzen sehen denn schön aus? und tun trotzdem ihren Dienst?
Kann man auch was höheres pflanzen? Habe schon mal so ein Bambusähnliches Wedelteil gesehen. Sah schön aus, oder macht das dann wurzeltechnisch die Teichfolie kaputt. Gibt es irgendwas was ich auf keinen Fall kaufen soll??
Gibt es hier im Forum vielleicht Teichgestalter/Planer?? Ich bin für jede Idee dankbar.
Einen schönen Sonntag noch
die überforderte Claudia


----------



## PeterW (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Claudia,

geh' doch mal in den nächsten Baumarkt oder Gartencenter, da siehst du wenigstens was du kaufen willst.
Im Moment haben die noch Auswahl, das dürfte aber spätestens in 4-6 Wochen vorbei sein.
Wir waren letzte Woche beim Biber, die hatten eine Riesenauswahl.
Da sind die Pflanzen auch für die verschiedenen Pflanzzonen gekennzeichnet.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Claudia,

Es gibt hier auch ein Lexikon, da kann man sich über die Pflanzen informieren:
Lexikon

Und wenn man keine Vorstellung hat, was man haben will sind die fertigen Sortimente von NG kein Fehler
NaturaGart Shop | Universelle Startbepflanzung | Teichpflanzen Sortimente | Pflanzen | online kaufen

Ansonsten kann man bei NG oder bei Werner (Nymphaion) auch anrufen und sich beraten lassen! Aber ist gerade Hochsaison - kann auch mal dauern...

Es gibt die Pflanzen vermutlich auch billiger, aber ich bin mit der Qualität zufrieden.

Bin gespannt was dein Gartenbauer zu deinen Fragen sagt...

Zumindest ist der Teich schön tief, was schon mal gut für die Stabilität und zum Überwintern der Fische ist.
Soll dann die Pumpe einfach an die tiefste Stelle im Teich? Da sammelt sich nämlich hauptsächlich der Dreck und der muss raus!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## nanusagthallo (11. Mai 2014)

Uuuuhhh. Ich glaube, ich habe noch viel zu tun. Packen wir's an...
@Knut 
Ja, die Pumpe soll an die tiefste Stelle. Geplant ist, sie auf einen Pflanzstein zu stellen. Das hat meinen Fischis mal das Leben gerettet, als an den Tonnenfiltern der Auslauf zum Teich verrutscht war (irgend so ein Hirni ist darüber gelatscht )
Dadurch wurde verhindert, dass der Teich komplett leer lief. Meine süßen Fischis tummelten sich dann alle im restlichen Wasser das ja auf Steinhöhe stand. 
Oder ist das mit der Erhöhung nicht so gut?? Soll die Pumpe wirklich auf dem Teichboden stehen?.
Lieben Gruß
Claudia


----------



## nanusagthallo (13. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Also, habe heute folgendes erfahren. Die Stützen sind aus Bongossiholz (heißt das so?) eben wie die Terrasse selber auch. Einbetoniert ist dies mit einem besonderen Beton ?? Der kein Wasser zieht?? So habe ich es verstanden. Alles ist aufgefüllt mit kleinem schwarze Schotter, sodass wenn es nass wird das Wasser neben den Stützen über den Beton in den Schotter läuft und dort versickert. Kapillarsperre ist wie folgt geplant. Erst einmal wird die Wiese drumherum noch niedriger planiert. Jetzt ist alles so hoch, weil dort ja auch aufgeschüttet wurde damit die dort fahren konnten. Dann soll die Teichfolie eingegraben werden. Durch das Umschlagen der Teichfolie entsteht dann eine Wulst die hoch steht. Hiervor soll dann noch eine Kiesrinne in der eventuelles Wasser versickern kann und nicht in den Teich gelangt. Um den gesamten Teich herum, quasi vor die Kiesrinne soll dann noch so eine bodendeckende Pflanze, die nicht hoch wird, sehr robust ist und den Boden gut bewurzelt und somit auch noch mal befestigt.
Gute Nacht
Claudia


----------



## nanusagthallo (13. Mai 2014)

Kois im Teich.
Noch ne Frage. Kann von einem alten Herrn 4 Kois 60-80cm geschenkt bekommen. Sie leben wohl schon 20 Jahre bei ihm in seinen Teich. Das ist nicht so ein spezieller Koiteich, sondern ein ganz normaler Teich. Die waren da auch im Winter drin. Kann ich die Kois in meinem Teich umsiedeln? Worauf muss ich dann achten damit es ihnen gut geht und sie sich wohlfühlen ? Und fängt der __ Fischreiher auch so große Kois aus dem Teich heraus?
Danke für eure Anregungen
Claudia


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Bei der grösse wird der __ Reiher sie nicht mehr aus dem Teich bekommen ,(verletzen kann er sie trotzdem)
Bei Koibesatz würde ich , auf einen Bodenablauf und einen Schwerkraftfilter setzen , event. mit Luftheber alles andere kostet mit der Zeit, zuviel Geld. Bei Koibesatz benötigs du eine gute Vorfilterung und einen entsprechend grossen Filter, sonst kacken die die vier in kürzester zeit den Teich zu

Gruss Obs


----------



## lotharw (14. Mai 2014)

hallo Claudia,

setze alle Pflanzen in Gefäse,das können Pflanzkörbe,Pflanztaschen o,ä sein.
Als Substrat Keinesfalls "Teicherde" benutzen,Sand,Kies oder Steine,aber keine von Feldern oder ähnlichen Bezugsquellen,daran könnten Dünger-Reste oder Spritzmittel haften.
Bei Koi im Teich keinen Bodengrund einbringen und die Pflanzenwurzeln mit einigen Steinen(ab 10cm größe) vor den Koi schützen.
Die Pflanzen wachsen zwar am anfang langsamer aber holen sich die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und nicht aus der Teicherde.

Bei Koi als Besatz kann ich dir nur wärmstens Bodenablauf,Skimmer und ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem emfehlen,das ist am unempfindlichsten,die Pumpe muß nur sauberes wasser pumpen.
Denke daran Koi poppen und der Filter wird schnell zu klein.

Beim Einfahren des Filters schalte das UVC ab, sonst zerstörst du die Bakterien im Filter sofort wieder.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Mai 2014)

nanusagthallo schrieb:


> Die Stützen sind aus Bongossiholz ...



Hallo Claudia,

Bongossi soll sehr haltbar sein. Trotzdem eine "interessante" Variante mit dem dem Beton...
 Bin ich sehr gespannt, ob sich das bewährt!

Kapilarsperre scheint ja richtig eingeplant zu sein und davor eine Drainage (Kies) damit kein Oberflächenwasser eingeschwemmt wird ist auch gut. Allerdings wäre ein Ufergraben sinnvoll! Kann man so schön bepflanzen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.1014/

Position der Pumpe und überhaupt das ganze Thema Technik/Filter/Pumpe hängt sehr von dem Fischbesatz ab.
Ich würde wenn möglich eine Schwerkraftlösung angehen, aber da gibt es hier wirkliche Spezialisten im Forum, die das insbesondere bei Koi Haltung viel besser erklären können!
Grundsätzlich:
Je mehr Fische um so mehr Dreck der raus muss (vor allem bei Koi und Goldfischen). 
Und der sammelt sich immer an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. 
Aber man muss eh immer mal wieder mit einen Schlammsauger ran!

Gegen Leerpumpen würde ich einen Niveauschalter einbauen.

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Claudia,

gibt es Neuigkeiten von deinem Gewässer? Vielleicht Bilder? Schwimmen die Koi schon in deinem Teich? Bin gespannt...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## nanusagthallo (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, alle zusammen.
Ich lebe noch. Obwohl ich schon dachte, dass mich die "Teichbauerei" dahinrafft. )
Aber wir haben es geschafft. Erst nochmal vielen, vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps. Ihr habt mir echt tolle Sachen beigebracht. Und ich glaube, der arme Teichbauer hat die Krise mit mir bekommen. Denn jede 2. Antwort von mir war.... Moooooomentmal, da muss ich erst mal meine Teichfreunde fragen. Und die Kapillarsperre- Geschichte hat ihn dann völlig aus der Fassung gebracht, weil ich ihn jeden Tag genervt habe, das nur nicht dies oder das oder sogar Regenwasser in den Teich läuft. Aber ich hoffe, wir haben nun alles berücksichtigt und ich versuche nun mal einige Bilder hochzuladen. Es muss bestimmt noch einiges verbessert werden, ich denke es müssen mehr Teichpflanzen rein. Hatte mir aber gedacht, dass ich mal abwarte wie die sich nächstes Jahr entwickelt haben. Nicht das die Pflanzen dann explodieren. Habe die so Mini-klein gekauft und die sind schon so groß geworden.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Claudia!

ist doch richtig schön geworden!like

Vielleicht die nackte Folie noch gegen UV schützen...

Viele Grüße und viel Freude am Teich!

Knut


----------



## nanusagthallo (22. Juli 2014)

Ja. Da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Nimmt man da ufermatten??? Da werde ich ja arm.


----------



## PeterW (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Claudia,
sieht doch richtig toll aus, schönes Ergebnis.
Was zu verbessern findet sich dann sowieso immer wieder.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## muh.gp (23. Juli 2014)

nanusagthallo schrieb:


> Ja. Da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Nimmt man da ufermatten??? Da werde ich ja arm.



Erstmal GLÜCKWUMSCH! Sieht doch toll aus!

Wenn man die Ufermatten nicht in der Apotheke NG kauft, ist das halb so wild...

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Wasser im Garten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------

